# STraight ahead speed is boring. How does this car handle for Gs freaks like I?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm really looking at the Spec-V. $17K for 175HP, and a good looking car and a very very very ugly shift stick. But I can always swap out the shift stick.

How does the car handles? I'm not much into drag racing, but I love auto-x. I'm assuming this car turns light years ahead of my '92 Eclipse GS. But how many light years are we talking about?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The car handles exceptionally well, and the seats hold you in place! The car BEGS for you to take it through the twisties, and is awesome for Auto-X! Test drive one, and you will fall in love. Trust me.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

*Str8 ahead speed is secondary...*

The car is a beast in the twisties. I have laid the smack on so many ppl in tight turns on the highway because they lost their nerve before a turn and braked, i would just leisurely go through the turn like I was driving thirty instead of 90.
Seriously though off the show room the car handles great... You might want to consider buying allseasons if your up north

-Steven C.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

What about the SE-R handling? It doesn thave the limited slip and 17 inch tires. But I heard the Spec-V is a one year production....Man this was THE car for me to get...

Hopefully the SE-R is THE car for me to get too.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not to sure about that whole 1 yr production thing.
I never drove the SE-R before i bought my Spec. They only had a spec on the lot so thats what i dorve. Plus i bought it partly casue of the 6-speed. If i had to guess, id say for all street purposes the SE-R ans the Spec V are the same, maybe on the track you would notice a diffrence. I will tell you that i plan on stiffening the rear struts/shocks before i ever autocross the car. (going on the assumption that i will someday explode my Integra and start using my SE-R)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

But the quetion is, how rare? Is it gonna be like the Type-R? Or is it gonna be a staple trim that is easy to get?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

the SE-R's will for at least the next few years be a lower volume production car, based soley on the fact that the qr25 engine is in very high demand. They are selling the new altima like is free, i passed at least 5 today on my way to work. For as long as the Altima is selling that well they wont be spending time making extra SE-R's to put that motor into. 

Also you have to realize that compared to the honda the drivetrain on the SE-R sucks bad. that will always keep people from flocking to a car. The integra/rsx and the civic have always had very little power loss through the drivetrain, not so with the SE-R. So the demand for the SE-R is maybe not as high for that reason, and the lack of aftermarket parts for it hurt too.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

that genraly about the SE-R...

as for the spec v, it will never have the presige or rareity of the Type-R. But i think it will carry its weight pretty well, only time will tell. But look at the orignal SE-R and the cult following it has, that has to porvide hope.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

So how is the new Altima? And performer or another econobox?

Personally I dont care how crappy the tranny is on a Nissan. I taught myself to drive a stick on my '92 GS, and when i got in this old crappy truck the first thing I said was "This Truck shift pretty dang well!"


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

the tranny is pretty good. its the system of tranfer from the motor to the axels which includes the tranny. You can get back about 10hp just by removing the balancer shafts, thats part of the problem.

anyhow I diegress, the 3.5 Altima is a fast car, something like 14.9 or so from the factory. its a 245 hp beast in a light car. the spec v (all 02 se-r's) engine the qr25 (2.5L 4cyl) is an econmy engine, it will never (on stock internals... springs, valves, pistons, rods) be a good turbo motor. But the suspension is nice and it should be relitivly easy to get 200 hp at the crank out of the motor which should make the car haul ass in the conrners.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Can the Altima turn? Basicly I'm looking for a good fun nissan to drive, that isnt RWD (that rules out the S13). But if I'm not mistaken, the Altima cost as much as the WRX . But it is alot easier in insurance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Scratch the Altima question. The car cost too much and at that much money I'll just get a WRX.

Looks like I'm settled on the SE-R. But I just now taught of the Imprezza 2.5 RS...hmm a new SE-R or a used 2.5RS...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Regarding the 2003 SpecV:



stealthb14 said:


> * New close-ratio 6-speed manual transmission for SE-R Spec V model *


Don't like to hear that. Guess they didn't get the tranny right the first time?

Thanks for the update, Sam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm a new owner of an SE-R. Just out of curiosity (and plain naive about cars), could I swap these 16" wheels for 17" ones like the ones on the Spec V?

Thanks!


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

if your looking for a front wheel drive car that is around the same price area, you could get the new 2003 mazdaspeed protege. it is said to be 170hp at the crank turbo. Not much for a turbo car, but it is boostable!!! i think they look pretty nice. They are limited production like the SE-R too.


----------

